# Plant Identification : Poison Plant list



## Sondra

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/poison/poison.htm

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/php/plants.php?action=display

http://kinne.net/poi-list.htm


----------

